# Relocating a character



## Tahli Yonah (Mar 4, 2011)

The main character of my novel is leaving the Southwest (he works as a scout for General Crook) and going North.  I got him there in about 1890-95 buit can't seem to come up with a reason for him to travel East from Montana/Dakotas. Need a tip or two about what was going on at the turn of the ninteenth/twentieth centurn around the Nortern tier of the US. Any hints?


----------



## riverdog (Mar 4, 2011)

Leaving the Southwest and going East to the Dakotas?  If you leave the Southwest and go east you end up in the Carolinas.

Where (state) is he leaving and where (state) is he going?


----------



## Tahli Yonah (Mar 6, 2011)

He has left West Texas with US Cavalry during Indian Wars in the late 1800's He is going to leave the employ of the government when he finally gets to the Dakota/Montana Territories. Now I need a plausible reason for him to relocate to the Pittsburgh area of Pennsylvania. He is a Native American, a scout, and a former Civil War Confederate soldier.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 8, 2011)

Lots of jobs in the steel mills of Pittsburgh during that time.  I believe Carnegie Steel had a big plant in Pittsburgh at that time.


----------

